# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ◈الجمع في النية بين صيام الأيام البيض وصيام الست من شوال◈

## عبدالله ابن آدم

*السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


**الجمع في النية بين صيام الأيام البيض وصيام الست من شوال
**

الحمد لله

سألت شيخنا الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز عن هذه المسألة فأجاب بأنه  يُرجى له ذلك لأنّه يصدق أنه صام الستّ كما يصدق أنه صام البيض وفضل الله  واسع .

وعن المسألة نفسها أجابني فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين بما يلي :  نعم ، إذا صام ست أيام من شوال سقطت عنه البيض ، سواء صامها عند البيض أو   قبل أو بعد لأنه يصدق عليه أنه صام ثلاثة أيام من الشهر ، وقالت عائشة رضي   الله عنها : " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر لا  يبالي أصامها من أول الشهر أو وسطه أو آخره " ، و هي من جنس سقوط تحية  المسجد بالراتبة فلو دخل المسجد وصلى السنة الراتبة سقطت عنه تحية المسجد …  و الله أعلم .
**
*
*
والله أعلم


الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

______________________________  _____
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/4015*

----------


## أبو علي الراحلة

تتمة : 
وسألت الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين - رحمه الله - : عن مسألة الجمع بين ركعتي الوضوء وصلاة الضحى ؟ 
فقال : لا بأس ويصح ذلك .

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا ... وتماما للفائدة :

ضابط و قاعدة هامة -جدا- في التشريك والجمع بين العبادات في النية 



** قال الشيخ العثيميين - رحمه الله تعالى - :

771- سئل فضيلة الشيخ‏:
‏ هل يجوز أن ننوي أكثر من عبادة في عبادة واحدة، مثل إذا دخل المسجد عند   أذان الظهر صلى ركعتين فنوى بها تحية المسجد، وسنة الوضوء، والسنة الراتبة   للظهر، فهل يصح ذلك‏؟‏ 


فأجاب فضيلته بقوله ‏:‏ هذه القاعدة مهمة وهي‏:‏ ‏"‏هل تتداخل العبادات‏؟‏‏"   فنقول‏:‏ إذا كانت العبادة تبعاً لعبادة أخرى فإنه لا تداخل بينهما، هذه قاعدة،   مثال ذلك‏:‏ صلاة الفجر ركعتان، وسنتها ركعتان، وهذه السنة مستقلة، لكنها   تابعة، يعني هي راتبة للفجر مكملة لها، فلا تقوم السنة مقام صلاة الفجر،   ولا صلاة الفجر مقام السنة؛ لأن الراتبة تبعاً للفريضة، فإذا كانت العبادة   تبعاً لغيرها، فإنها لا تقوم مقامها، لا التابع ولا الأصل‏.‏ 


مثال آخر‏:‏ الجمعة لها راتبة بعدها، فهل يقتصر الإنسان على صلاة الجمعة ليستغني بها عن الراتبة التي بعدها‏؟‏ 


الجواب‏:‏ لا، لماذا‏؟‏ لأن سنة الجمعة تابعة لها‏.‏ 


ثانياً‏:‏ إذا كانت العبادتان مستقلتين، كل عبادة مستقلة عن الأخرى، وهي   مقصودة لذاتها، فإن العبادتين لا تتداخلان، مثال ذلك‏:‏ لو قال قائل‏:‏ أنا   سأصلي ركعتين قبل الظهر أنوي بهما الأربع ركعات؛ لأن راتبة الظهر التي   قبلها أربع ركعات بتسليمتين، فلو قال‏:‏ سأصلي ركعتين وأنوي بهما الأربع   ركعات فهذا لا يجوز؛ لأن العبادتين هنا مستقلتان كل واحدة منفصلة عن   الأخرى، وكل واحدة مقصودة لذاتها، فلا تغني إحداهما عن الأخرى‏.‏ 


مثال آخر‏:‏ بعد العشاء سنة راتبة، وبعد السنة وتر، والوتر يجوز أن نصلي   الثلاث بتسليمتين، فيصلي ركعتين ثم يصلي الوتر، فلو قال‏:‏ أنا أريد أن   أجعل راتبة العشاء عن الشفع والوتر وعن راتبة العشاء‏؟‏ فهذا لا يجوز؛ لأن   كل عبادة مستقلة عن الأخرى، ومقصودة بذاتها فلا يصح‏.‏ 


ثالثاً‏:‏ إذا كانت إحدى العبادتين غير مقصودة لذاتها، وإنما المقصود فعل   هذا النوع من العبادة فهنا يكتفى بإحداهما عن الأخرى، لكن يكتفي بالأصل عن   الفرع، مثال ذلك‏:‏ رجل دخل المسجد قبل أن يصلي الفجر وبعد الأذان، فهنا   مطالب بأمرين‏:‏ تحية المسجد، لأن تحية المسجد غير مقصودة بذاتها، فالمقصود   أن لا تجلس حتى تصلي ركعتين، فإذا صليت راتبة الفجر، صدق عليك أن لم تجلس   حتى صليت ركعتين، وحصل المقصود فإن نويت الفرع، يعني نويت التحية دون   الراتبة لم تجزئ عن الراتبة؛ لأن الراتبة مقصودة لذاتها والتحية ليست   مقصودة ركعتين‏.‏ 

أما سؤال السائل‏:‏ وهو إذا دخل المسجد عند أذان الظهر صلى ركعتين فنوى بهما تحية المسجد، وسنة الوضوء، والسنة الراتبة للظهر‏؟‏ 


إذا نوى بها تحية المسجد والراتبة، فهذا يجزئ‏.‏ 


وأما سنة الوضوء ننظر هل قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏من توضأ نحو   وضوئي هذا ثم صلى ركعتين لا يحدث فيهما نفسه غفر له ما تقدم من   ذنبه‏)‏‏(94)‏‏.   فهل مراده صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يوجد ركعتان بعد   الوضوء، أو أنه يريد إذا توضأت فصل ركعتين، ننظر إذا كان المقصود إذا توضأت   فصل ركعتين، صارت الركعتان مقصودتين، وإذا كان المقصود أن من صلى ركعتين   بعد الوضوء على أي صفة كانت الركعتان، فحينئذ تجزئ هاتان الركعتان عن سنة   الوضوء، وتحية المسجد، وراتبة الظهر، والذي يظهر لي والعلم عند الله أن  قول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏(‏ثم صلى ركعتين‏)‏ لايقصد بهما ركعتين   لذاتيهما، إنما المقصود أن يصلي ركعتين ولو فريضة، وبناء على ذلك نقول‏:‏   في المثال الذي ذكره السائل‏:‏ إن هاتين الركعتين تجزئان عن تحية المسجد،   والراتبة، وسنة الوضوء‏.‏ 


http://www.al-eman.com/islamLib/view...ID=353&CID=326





قضاء الرواتب والجمع بين سنة الضحى والراتبة
السؤال : هل يجوز تأخير السنة إلى غير وقتها ؟ فمثلاً : إذا أخرت سنة   المغرب إلى بعد العشاء فهل هذا جائز؟ سواء كان هذا التأخير سهواً أو عن عمد   . وهل يجوز أن تُعقد نية واحدة على أن تُصلى ركعات الضحى اثني عشر ركعة   مفرقة ومدموجة مع سنن صلوات الفريضة؟ أو أن تعقد النية على أنها صلاة الضحى   والتروايح معاً؟ 




الجواب : 
الحمد لله

أولا :

ينبغي الاهتمام بفعل صلاة النافلة في وقتها المحدد شرعاً ، فإن فاتت   فالمستحب قضاؤها ، سواء نسيها ، أو شغل عنها ، أو دخل المسجد وقد أقيمت   الفريضة فلم يتمكن من أداء الراتبة قبلها ؛ لحديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي ركعتين بعد العصر ، فسئل عنها فقال :   (يَا بِنْتَ أَبِى أُمَيَّةَ ، سَأَلْتِ عَنِ الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ بَعْدَ   الْعَصْرِ ، وَإِنَّهُ أَتَانِي نَاسٌ مِنْ عَبْدِ الْقَيْسِ فَشَغَلُونِي   عَنِ الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ اللَّتَيْنِ بَعْدَ الظُّهْرِ ، فَهُمَا هَاتَانِ)   رواه البخاري (1233) ومسلم (834) .

وإلى هذا ذهب الشافعية والحنابلة ، وينظر جواب السؤال رقم : (114233) .

ثانيا :

لا يصح التشريك بين صلاة الضحى والسنة الراتبة بنية واحدة ؛ لأن كلا منهما مقصود لذاته فلا يتداخلان .

وهذه هي القاعدة في التشريك أو التداخل بين العبادات ، فالسنن المقصودة لذاتها لا تتداخل ، بخلاف ما كان مقصودا منه مجرد الفعل . 

وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : هل يمكن الجمع في النية بين صيام الثلاثة أيام من الشهر وصيام يوم عرفة ، وهل يأخذ الأجرين؟
فأجاب : "تداخل العبادات قسمان :

قسم لا يصح :   وهو فيما إذا كانت العبادة مقصودة بنفسها ، أو متابعة لغيرها ، فهذا لا   يمكن أن تتداخل العبادات فيه ، مثال ذلك : إنسان فاتته سنة الفجر حتى طلعت   الشمس ، وجاء وقت صلاة الضحى ، فهنا لا تجزئ سنة الفجر عن صلاة الضحى ،  ولا  الضحى عن سنة الفجر ، ولا الجمع بينهما أيضاً ؛ لأن سنة الفجر مستقلة  وسنة  الضحى مستقلة ، فلا تجزئ إحداهما عن الأخرى .
وكذلك إذا كانت الأخرى تابعة لما قبلها فإنها لا تتداخل ، فلو قال إنسان :   أنا أريد أن أنوي بصلاة الفجر صلاة الفريضة والراتبة ، قلنا : لا يصح هذا ؛   لأن الراتبة تابعة للصلاة فلا تجزئ عنها .
والقسم الثاني :   أن يكون المقصود بالعبادة مجرد الفعل ، والعبادة نفسها ليست مقصودة ،  فهذا  يمكن أن تتداخل العبادات فيه ، مثاله : رجل دخل المسجد والناس يصلون  صلاة  الفجر ، فإن من المعلوم أن الإنسان إذا دخل المسجد لا يجلس حتى يصلي  ركعتين  ، فإذا دخل مع الإمام في صلاة الفريضة أجزأت عنه الركعتين ، لماذا؟  لأن  المقصود أن تصلي ركعتين عند دخول المسجد ، وكذلك لو دخل الإنسان  المسجد وقت  الضحى وصلى ركعتين ينوي بهما صلاة الضحى أجزأت عن تحية المسجد ،  وإن  نواهما جميعاً فأكمل ، فهذا هو الضابط في تداخل العبادات .


ومنه الصوم ، فصوم يوم عرفة مثلاً المقصود أن يأتي عليك هذا   اليوم وأنت صائم ، سواء كنت نويته من الأيام الثلاثة التي تصام من كل شهر   أو نويته ليوم عرفة ، لكن إذا نويته ليوم عرفة لم يجزئ عن صيام الأيام   الثلاثة ، وإن نويته يوماً من الأيام الثلاثة أجزأ عن يوم عرفة ، وإن نويت   الجميع كان أفضل " انتهى من "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (51/15) .

وبهذا تعلم أنه لا يصح الجمع بنية واحدة بين صلاة الضحى وبين الوتر أو قيام الليل إذا فات وقضيته نهارا .

وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : هل تجمع صلاة الضحى مع قضاء صلاة الليل والوتر وهل تكون جهرية أم سرية؟

فأجاب : "أما صلاة الضحى فإنها تصلى في وقتها لكن يقضي الوتر وصلاة الليل   قبل ذلك . والوتر إذا قضاه في النهار فإنه لا يوتر ولكنه يأتي به شفعا فإذا   كان يوتر بثلاث صلى أربعا وإذا كان يوتر بخمس صلى ستاً يسلم من كل  ركعتين"  انتهى من "فتاوى نور على الدرب" .

والله أعلم .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب


http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/142425

----------

